# Zeit und Datum der Letzten Bearbeitung einer Datei auslesen



## 1Andi (15. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich will den Punkt an dem eine Datei das Letzte mal bearbeit wurde auslesen. Also Datum und Zeit.
Hier für hab ich folgenden Code:

```
File inputFile = new File("Index.txt");
     System.out.println(inputFile.lastModified());
```
Als Ergebenis bekomm ich aber das: 1224079488384
Find ich erlich gesagt nicht wirklich aussage Kräftig .
Kennt jemand vieleicht nen anderen weg?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Okt 2008)

Das ist der Timestamp der Datei; ich glaube vergangene Millisekunden nach dem 1. Januar 1970 0:00


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2008)

Hier ein Beispiel:

```
File f = new File("C:"+File.separatorChar+"DTAUS0.TXT");
        
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
cal.setTimeInMillis( f.lastModified() );
        
System.out.println( cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) + "." + (cal.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1) + "." + cal.get(Calendar.YEAR));
System.out.println( cal.get(Calendar.HOUR) + ":" + cal.get(Calendar.MINUTE) + ":" + cal.get(Calendar.SECOND));
```

Probiers mal aus. Und schau Dir die Java Docs zur Klasse java.util.Calendar an.

mfg
Marcus


----------



## 1Andi (15. Okt 2008)

Vielen Dank! Funktionier spitzte!


----------

